# Corel X Psp



## vintage1941

Does anyone know why my clipboard shows - "The clipboard does not contain any visible data" ?? this happens _after_ I have "copied" my graphics, and it only happens to some tubes. My "clipboard" works every where else on most of my tube files. I have tried everything I can think of, now I seek H E L P !
Thank you - to anyone who can help.


----------



## nodoog

Hey Vintage, if you ever get a response regarding clipboard problem, would you please pass it along? I'm having the same situation.

Can't believe no one here hasn't responded to a July 08 inquiry! 

Bill


----------

